# My favorite bread recipe



## alisontomsmum (Feb 12, 2008)

Thought I would post my take on a basic white loaf. I Make several of these a week and never buy bread anymore. This is a very soft loaf, just how i like it. Hope some of you like it to

I use the bread machine to mix and rise the dough the first time as its a very sticky dough and hard to hand kneed, but use fresh yeast. I also cover it in foil while cooking as i dont like a dark crust!

*Bread Recipe*​
350 ml water (250 cold and 100 boiling)
15g fresh yeast (or ¾ teaspoon dried)
1 tablespoon oil/butter
525g bread flour
2 teaspoons salt.

-mix the water, yeast, sugar and oil till fresh yeast has dissolved.

-pour into bread machine

-add flour and finally salt.

-Run dough cycle. 

-If in a hurry place dough in greased 2lb loaf tin after kneading complete (about 20 mins) otherwise run full cycle then kneed dough on floured surface and place in tin. (this is a very sticky dough so cant be hand kneaded for long, just enough to shape)

-cover with a teatowl and Allow to rise to top of tin (about 30 mins) then preheat oven to 220 C 

-Spray with water and bake for 30-40 mins. To stop the top becoming too dark cover with foil after the first 10 mins.

-turn out and cool on wire rack (gets soggy if left in tin).


----------

